# Questions asked by an Arminian



## ReformedChristian (Aug 16, 2011)

I was recently asked 3 questions by an Arminian whom I was having a dialouge with on the fourm Facebook what follows are his questions and my response feedback is most appreciated.

Question 1:
If a man had not been given eternal salvation by the free grace of God, i.e. effectually called from his native state of sin... and death, could he even run in the so-called salvation-race?

Question 2:
What is the salvation involved in the salvation-race run? What kind of salvation does his running secure for him?

Question 3:
Is your ultimate salvation dependent upon your running well to the end?
Is your expectation to be saved ultimately dependent or conditioned upon your running to the end?



Answers:

1.No because the will of man will fail every time his natural state only allows him to rebell. 1st Samuel 15:3 Romans 8:7 and 1:21-23.

2..The salvation involved in the race is that work of the holy spirit by calling to election Romans 9 John 6:37:-44. Regeneration by the holy spirit ezekiel 36;25-26 18:21-31 Phil 1:6. Justification by Christ through the atonement Hebrews 9:22 Leviticus 17:11 and sanctification by the spirit Phil 1:6 Galatians 5:22-27. It secures our salvation and blessings of God. Christ said his sheep will not be cast out John 6 and 10 but called back seeking that which is lost.


3It is dependent on God's work proverbs 16;33 Jonah 2:9 Romans 9:21 not what we do our faith and work is dead a byproduct of the natural man which must be repented of when recieving the new nature..


----------



## Scott1 (Aug 16, 2011)

Good questions and responses, comment below.

Comments brief for the intended format.



ReformedChristian said:


> I was recently asked 3 questions by an Arminian whom I was having a dialouge with on the fourm Facebook what follows are his questions and my response feedback is most appreciated.
> 
> Question 1:
> If a man had not been given eternal salvation by the free grace of God, i.e. effectually called from his native state of sin... and death, could he even run in the so-called salvation-race?
> ...




---------- Post added at 03:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:27 PM ----------

The Westminster Larger Catechism summarizes the doctrine of Scripture:



> Q. 32. How is the grace of God manifested in the second covenant?
> 
> A. The grace of God is manifested in the second covenant, in that he freely provideth and offereth to sinners a Mediator,[115] and life and salvation by him;[116] and requiring faith as the condition to interest them in him,[117] promiseth and giveth his Holy Spirit[118] to all his elect, to work in them that faith,[119] with all other saving graces;[120] and to enable them unto all holy obedience,[121] as the evidence of the truth of their faith[122] and thankfulness to God,[123] and as the way which he hath appointed them to salvation.[124]





> Scripture proofs
> [115] Genesis 3:15. And I will put enmity between thee and the woman, and between thy seed and her seed; it shall bruise thy head, and thou shalt bruise his heel. Isaiah 42:6. I the LORD have called thee in righteousness, and will hold thine hand, and will keep thee, and give thee for a covenant of the people, for a light of the Gentiles. John 6:27. Labour not for the meat which perisheth, but for that meat which endureth unto everlasting life, which the Son of man shall give unto you: for him hath God the Father sealed.
> 
> [116] 1 John 5:11-12. And this is the record, that God hath given to us eternal life, and this life is in his Son. He that hath the Son hath life; and he that hath not the Son of God hath not life.
> ...


----------

